# pseuephedrine and tripolide



## brian lee (Jan 29, 2011)

Does the Tripolide in cold pills with pseudoephedrine negate  the thermogenic properties of the pseudoephedrine?


----------



## isco6 (Jan 29, 2011)

yes it does.but not by itself that is why meth cooks separate it from the rest of the binders.


----------

